# show your ride



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

here is my 97 chevy silverado

mods: nothing major. eddlebrok roller rockers, cold air intake, eddlebrok 4-1 headers, b&m shift kit, eddlebrok intake spacer, flowmasters and a chip.

this truck is alot of fun, the best time iv had in this truck was when my friends and i went to pismo beach and raced it up competition hill hella drunk, and got it high centered on a dune, and got lost for 4 hours in the fog, good times.

lets see what ever one else is mobin or just tell us what u got.

laterz


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

...


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

After a nice day of 4wheeling :rasp:







Mine is the one on the left.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

This isn't my exact car, but its the closest pic to mine I could find on the net. It's pretty much exactly the same.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice truck,s you got

i drive a smart


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

well here is mine. its the one on the right. lol- suuuuuch a beutiful car.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

not my exact car... but my make model:

The shagin/wagin


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

This is my car!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

A Toyota MR2 SW20
2.0L GT-i 16v twin-cam


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Here I`m busy installing my new seats.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

And one of the inside.
Yesterday they`ve broken in in my car and stolen my cd-player and amplefier(?).
They`ve also broken my window, total demage is about a 1000 euri.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Damn Janus, looks like your bought to push it into the bay.









Mine....

98' Kia Sephia.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

janus said:


> And one of the inside.
> Yesterday they`ve broken in in my car and stolen my cd-player and amplefier(?).
> They`ve also broken my window, total demage is about a 1000 euri.
> [snapback]786105[/snapback]​


Only Registers 260 on the dash.









Is that KPH or MPH Janus?

EDIT: Nevermind. Obviously KPH.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

No, I might wish it was MPH







, but it`s not.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

currently driving a 2000 rav4







which i HATE.









Looks like this ^ except its PURPLE.

what i usually drive and LOVE:








well.... the pic is close enough. mine's a 1998 and the body is slightly different from this one. also, the car is dark green and THAT is what i love so much about it. i used to get parking tickets all the time and they'd write 'black' on the ticket and cuz the registration says green i could take that and the ticket in and get them dropped


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> currently driving a 200 rav4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think the rave 4 is a better car


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

My R32. Had it about 3 weeks now. This i a picture of it when it was at the garage I brought it from.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

1995 pontiac bonneville ssei
some mods

not my pic but same exact car


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

remyo said:


> i think the rave 4 is a better car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for the winters here it is because of its 4WD... but on a dry road in the fall, try getting up a hill going 60.... FORGET IT! no freaking acceleration in the damn thing. the corolla is way faster and an easier drive. i hit 90 in the rav and it starts getting shakey and going through the mountains it catches crosswinds really bad.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> This isn't my exact car, but its the closest pic to mine I could find on the net. It's pretty much exactly the same.
> [snapback]785902[/snapback]​


hey that's my ride !! 2002 Civic, same silver color too


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> i hit 90 in the rav and it starts getting shakey
> [snapback]786350[/snapback]​


Maybe you should balance your rims?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

1979 ford t-bird


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Here's my project 71 camaro rs/ss

Ready for paint..almost










Interior...I have all the pieces, just needs putting together and vacuuming










Here's the custom dahs panel for the new gauges that I just haven't installed yet










And here's the motor, the best part










It's a split bumper (all rs are)...it's got right around 500hp, needs suspension finishing, paint, reassembly and really minor stuff. It's also got a clifford alarm with power door locks and remote start...

Can't find any pics of my civic, I'll see if I can find it online, it was on the cover of a small magazine a while ago...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

My car isn't very special. Infact, it's quite banal. It's a 2001 Accord Coupe.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I still think we should make one of these "post your ride" thread as a sticky. I swear, I have seen over 30 of them since I have been on here. That way every other weak I don't have to keep posting a picture of my car every other week.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> hey that's my ride !! 2002 Civic, same silver color too
> [snapback]786352[/snapback]​


Really?! Thats crazy, haha!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

janus said:


> Maybe you should balance your rims?
> [snapback]786366[/snapback]​


No, its just the truck. I have driven rav4, they SUCK big time, NO power at all. And my friends got shakey past 80mph. But tinkerbelle, why are you going so fast huh? Bad girl!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i just need to get my license, then trick my dad into letting me use his car, a mazda 6. Its a good car, but i'm sure it accelaerates faster than my dad lets on


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

this is my car ,
a 2001 Subaru WRX
(4WD turbo)


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

View attachment 40154

this is my car ,
a 2001 Subaru WRX
(4WD turbo)

...having problems to get the pic in ...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Nice Suby William's. Here's my 02 WRX:


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice Subaru`s guys.








Only the second one needs a big spoiler, I think. And no stickers. 
But the car looks great, espacialy the rims.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Filo said:


> No, its just the truck. I have driven rav4, they SUCK big time, NO power at all. And my friends got shakey past 80mph. But tinkerbelle, why are you going so fast huh? Bad girl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its only bad if you get caught









yeah, it JUST had a tune up and everything aligned and sh*t. thats whats so sad. i looooooove my corolla though and once i transfer i get my baby back


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> currently driving a 200 rav4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it looks good for being a 200


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> its only bad if you get caught


yeah.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Nice Suby William's. Here's my 02 WRX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope you drive that as hard as it should be driven..


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

loving all the vehicles especially wolfishes cos i bin in his its great.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Damn i was gonna put a pic of my ride but then compared to all these a 1990 corolla would just be out of place


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

here's a pic of my ride, it's an old pic. still looks the same though

EDIT: nice suby's guys, i plan on getting a new car soon.. i'm not sure what yet..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Allright....there is too much rice in this post. Time to represent the dark side.








































































Sorry for all the pictures. I havn't posted any in a while.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

don't get me wrong 94NDTA, i love american cars. it's just i was given an acura as a hand me down 4 years ago. there wasn't much to be done about it. my friend had a formula before but the gas line caught fire and he got a vette afterwards.. the formula and his curren vette are CRAZY and i would take them over almost any jap car with the exception of a few


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Where is nitrovette when you need him??


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

SpAzZy said:


> don't get me wrong 94NDTA, i love american cars. it's just i was given an acura as a hand me down 4 years ago. there wasn't much to be done about it. my friend had a formula before but the gas line caught fire and he got a vette afterwards.. the formula and his curren vette are CRAZY and i would take them over almost any jap car with the exception of a few
> [snapback]789379[/snapback]​


It's cool. I don't really care where the car is made, I just like saying that to ruffle a few feathers on this site. I am actually in the process of buying either an AWD audi, DSM, or WRX.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i use to own a 97 acura Cl Spazzy. Damn thing and its tranny. otherwise its great car!


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

97 Toyota Celica HB

basically:
* 20% tint all around
* Rims
* 2 10" subs & amp
* Sony headunit
* Sony 10 CD changer
* 2 4-way Pioneer speakrs up front
* 2 MTX comps in back
* Custom leather seat covers
* Hyperwhites
* Custom air intake


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

94ndta there is only one word i can say









i want one so bad


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Scooby said:


> Damn i was gonna put a pic of my ride but then compared to all these a 1990 corolla would just be out of place
> [snapback]789333[/snapback]​


lol i wish i had a pic of my 2 old cars. one was a 1990 CAMRY LE.... trannie died a horrible death in that car, got a rebuild.... sold it while it was behaving









the other one was a 1985 ford f150 extended bed. beaaaaasty.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Damn i was gonna put a pic of my ride but then compared to all these a 1990 corolla would just be out of place


- so is mine out of place?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Peacock said:


> i hope you drive that as hard as it should be driven..
> [snapback]789123[/snapback]​


Ya, I do alot of canyon runs with her.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I cant wait to get some updated picks of my evo as it has changed plenty since my last photo shoot. Its going for suspension work tommorow, and back for tunning at vishnu in early january... i do love this older picture though.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> I cant wait to get some updated picks of my evo as it has changed plenty since my last photo shoot. Its going for suspension work tommorow, and back for tunning at vishnu in early january... i do love this older picture though.
> [snapback]789927[/snapback]​


What did you use for a camera?


----------



## Rass (Dec 10, 2004)

I used to be an RX-7 fanatic till I started riding streetbikes a couple years ago. I had 2 rx7's but now I have a 2002 Suzuki GSX-R 600. No car can compare to pure acceleration of a streetbike.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Rass said:


> I used to be an RX-7 fanatic till I started riding streetbikes a couple years ago. I had 2 rx7's but now I have a 2002 Suzuki GSX-R 600. No car can compare to pure acceleration of a streetbike.
> [snapback]790021[/snapback]​


Thats what you think.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Thats what you think.
> [snapback]790035[/snapback]​


stick a fatty sprocket on those bikes and its over.. the bike wins hands down..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> stick a fatty sprocket on those bikes and its over.. the bike wins hands down..
> [snapback]790048[/snapback]​


Depends on what you are racing.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

heres my sweet ass motha fuckin ride, bitches.


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

Peacock said:


> stick a fatty sprocket on those bikes and its over.. the bike wins hands down..
> [snapback]790048[/snapback]​


not always true, i have a video of a Skyline R33 vs a hayabusa and nothing can touch the r33. not even a hayabusa which i heard is one of the fastest bikes, is that true?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Rass said:


> I used to be an RX-7 fanatic till I started riding streetbikes a couple years ago. I had 2 rx7's but now I have a 2002 Suzuki GSX-R 600. No car can compare to pure acceleration of a streetbike.
> [snapback]790021[/snapback]​


gxsr is pwnage.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Depends on what you are racing.
> [snapback]790058[/snapback]​


Agreed.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

oh yea....well my ford exploder will give anything a run and then it will go BBOOOOOOOOMMMMM anD FALL to peices







i need a new vehicle


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh? and please.. inform me on what stock car, YOU CAN AFORD, that will eat a stock GSXR1000.

and if you want to get all picky with mods.. a turbo busa will eat everything.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Oh? and please.. inform me on what stock car, YOU CAN AFORD, that will eat a stock GSXR1000.
> and if you want to get all picky with mods.. a turbo busa will eat everything.
> [snapback]790133[/snapback]​


Who said anything about a stock or affordable car? Plain and simple, it's possible for a car to be faster than a bike.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

LunaSick said:


> not always true, i have a video of a Skyline R33 vs a hayabusa and nothing can touch the r33. not even a hayabusa which i heard is one of the fastest bikes, is that true?
> [snapback]790069[/snapback]​


Was this the video you saw?
http://racingflix.com/getvideo.asp?v=103&p=1


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

what about a turbo busa with nos? or a kawa 12zxr


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

yes that one, no login http://www.toprpm.com/videos/Skyline_vs_Hayabusa.wmv


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

That's the first time I saw that video. That's a fast car, but it doesn't look like the busa was racing.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Here's a vid you might like, it's got fast cars, and fast bikes:
http://www.nickslick.com/videos/kingsofstreet.wmv


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

thanks , that was a crazy viper.. theres also been a 300MPH skyline that i saw a video of, whats the fastest a hayabusa has gone? nm, im sure it was in kph, but ima look for the video anyway, anyone seen it?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

SOFA & Obie WERE beating a busa in There ''Ferrari''!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Hahhaa!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Oh? and please.. inform me on what stock car, YOU CAN AFORD, that will eat a stock GSXR1000.
> and if you want to get all picky with mods.. a turbo busa will eat everything.
> [snapback]790133[/snapback]​


I never said stock, I said that depends on what you are racing. There are plenty of cars out there that could eat up a GSXR1000. Also, don't bring up the modded vs modded debate, because you will lose that too.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Peacock.. what goes faster, a haybusa or a space shuttle? Sooner or later you reach a speed at which a driver of a bike would no longer be able to remain seated on the bike.. hence a bike could never be faster then the fastest car possible.


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

UH OH I THINK SOMEONES WRONG!!!, CALL THE WAHWAHWAHWAHMBULANCE!!!! jk, the fastest car will always be faster then the fastest bike peakok


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

LunaSick said:


> yes that one, no login http://www.toprpm.com/videos/Skyline_vs_Hayabusa.wmv
> [snapback]790159[/snapback]​


was this filmed in saudi arabia? there all whereing white moo moo's and it looked like they were in the desert?

sweet skyline though


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

LunaSick said:


> thanks , that was a crazy viper.. theres also been a 300MPH skyline that i saw a video of, whats the fastest a hayabusa has gone? nm, im sure it was in kph, but ima look for the video anyway, anyone seen it?
> [snapback]790167[/snapback]​


yeah ive seen that video its filmed in a tunnel, it is KPH, col vid though


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I never said stock, I said that depends on what you are racing. There are plenty of cars out there that could eat up a GSXR1000. Also, don't bring up the modded vs modded debate, because you will lose that too.
> [snapback]790401[/snapback]​


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

99 SI was black, had bad luck with color, painted it yellow.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i'm not even going to start with whats faster and so on i drive a 98' s-10 blazer no mods just to get me from A to B the wife drives a 2003 camry XLE loaded with GPS and all by toy is a 1999 hayabusa with a 1397 big bore kit which im in the prosses of putting spray on it hope to be over 250 hp.

NICE RIDES EVERYONE


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

LunaSick said:


> yes that one, no login http://www.toprpm.com/videos/Skyline_vs_Hayabusa.wmv
> [snapback]790159[/snapback]​


stock busas can only do so much its when you start to modify them just like anything is when they get very fast and doing 150 mph on a bike is alot different than in a car wind plays a big factor in how safe you feel.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

sorry guys.. but an 800HP bike that is around 500 lbs will eat any car out there..


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Here's a nice vid link for you guys to enjoy...

http://servinitup.com/videos/240ZvsR1.mpeg

edit: Here's a short vid of the car itself, in case you may be doubting the car. By no means the fastest car out there, but very nice by my standards...

http://servinitup.com/videos/240z.mpeg


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

91 firebird 305 TBI
major overhaul coming springtime


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

BTW - Here are my cars and my bike...

00' M Coupe
92' Civic VX (my commuter car)
01' ZX-6R

First pic just shows them all... Second pic's a better pic of the M.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Hot videos guys. Love it.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

1985 Monte Carlo SS highly modified. Pics are in the gallery.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

all those cars just for u skelator?...how much was that hatch m3


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

View attachment 40538


Here is my ride. Well it is the exact same thing as this but mine is a hideous baby blue. top speed is around 25 if im aerodynamically leaning over. And I was pulled over by the cops for speeding and it was truly embarrising. i get around 70 miles to the gallon and it has a whopping half gallon tank. I have an identical one that my girlfriend rides except that one has no headlights or turn signals or brakelights.


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> all those cars just for u skelator?...how much was that hatch m3
> [snapback]792915[/snapback]​


Yup, I've had the Civic for 6 or 7 years now... The bike I bought new late 2000... The M Coupe I bought used Aug 2003.

It's not actually an M3. It's the coupe version of a Z3, but with the M3's S52 motor and flared out rear fenders. They were made in short supply for 5 years only if I remember correctly. When I got insurance on it, they considered it a Z3 M Coupe. At Advance Auto/Auto Zone they consider it a Z3 Coupe w/ S52 engine. At the steelership, they consider it a M Coupe. They actually made Z3 Coupe with the Z3 engine, but mines an actual M Coupe (hope that makes since).

Bought it off Ebay for a little over $22k plus a small delivery fee. Look them up, very interesting automobile. An absolute dream to drive - IMO.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ive seen maybe 10 in real life and i like thema lot...all of them are black tho


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

They made them in Cosmos Black (like mine is), Artic Silver, Phoenix Yellow, Laguna Seca Blue, Steel Gray, Boston Green, Estoril Blue, Red (can't remember the exact name), and another lighter shade of green (once again, can't remember that exact name either).

So if I'm not mistaking, that would make 9 different colors over 5 years (certain colors were only out for certain years).

I think I got all those color names right, just don't flame me if you see I'm wrong









edit: Don't know how I forgot, but they made them in White also...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> sorry guys.. but an 800HP bike that is around 500 lbs will eat any car out there..
> [snapback]792874[/snapback]​


No...it won't. Tell me, whats the fastest ANY bike has ever gone in the 1/4 mile, even a race bike, and I can show you door slammers that are faster.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

both my parents have such nice cars...
my dad drives a Porsche Cayenne
my mom drives a Mercedez-Benz CLK

and i still ride my bike everywhere....being 18 aint that bad


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> both my parents have such nice cars...
> my dad drives a Porsche Cayenne
> my mom drives a Mercedez-Benz CLK
> 
> ...


I'm not even going to call you mommies boy either. I would love to have parents with bread like that.


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> I cant wait to get some updated picks of my evo as it has changed plenty since my last photo shoot. Its going for suspension work tommorow, and back for tunning at vishnu in early january... i do love this older picture though.
> [snapback]789927[/snapback]​


I can tell you have some taste because you got rid of those ugly stock altezza tail lights. Nice ride...can't wait to see the new pics.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> No...it won't. Tell me, whats the fastest ANY bike has ever gone in the 1/4 mile, even a race bike, and I can show you door slammers that are faster.
> [snapback]793080[/snapback]​


heres a link: GOOD LUCK !!!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hays98 said:


> heres a link: GOOD LUCK !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


flat out ownage.

*5.97 at 237 mph*

you really have to be a moron to think a car is faster then a bike. weight to power ratio is what matters..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hays98 said:


> heres a link: GOOD LUCK !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um that bike would get killed by funnycars.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

> COMMERCE, Ga. -- Tony Pedregon raced to the qualifying lead in Funny Car Friday at the 24th annual Summit Racing Equipment NHRA Southern Nationals presented by Pontiac at Atlanta Dragway.
> 
> David Grubnic, Larry Morgan and Andrew Hines also were leaders in their respective categories at the $1.8 million race, the seventh of 23 events in the $50 million NHRA POWERade Drag Racing Series.
> 
> Pedregon, the defending series champion in the 6,000 horsepower category, clocked the fastest Funny Car speed in NHRA history, powering his Quaker State Chevy Monte Carlo to a *329.83 mph pass in a track record time of 4.765 seconds. *


Pwned.







I guess im a moron.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

so now we are comparing anything and everything?

ok, try this on for size asshat.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Lame. Is was supposed to be bike vs car. You have now ruined it


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

if you read his post he said door slammers that are faster not funny cars
i found this in 10 minutes im not going to spend my day to prove anyone wrong just wanted to give credit where credit was due....


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Filo said:


> Pwned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6,000 HP to get that kind of a 1/4 mile come on that bike dont have a 1/4 of that HP and still ran a 5.9 1/4 mile id hope he would run that for 6,000 HP


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

bike vs car

bike wins ALLWAYS


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Seriousley you guys, QUIT BEING MORONS! Hays, you need to realize, when you are starting to get faster, the amount of horsepower you have will increase exponentially to get the time you desire.

Peacock, congratulations on being the biggest fucktard on this websight with the rocketship statement. Obviousley, bikes don't always win, because there are funny cars out there faster than any motorcylce you can think of (and yes, a funny car is just as much a car as the motorcycle posted). As far as door slammers, the fastest one I can think of off the top of my head is Pat musi with a [email protected] mph with his door slammer. Traction also matters. You truelly have to be a moron to think that power to weight is the only thing that matters. That bike is the first bike in the 5's....hmmm....if that is THE fastest bike out there right now, full race, and it JUST started to get in the 5's....thats kinda sad. Most full blown NHRA bikes are in the 6's....for christ sake, I know people with STREET cars in the 6's (I can back this up if it so pleases you). Face it, bikes are slower.

Ownage BITCH!


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Nice link, love them fast bikes.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Seriousley you guys, QUIT BEING MORONS! Hays, you need to realize, when you are starting to get faster, the amount of horsepower you have will increase exponentially to get the time you desire.
> 
> Peacock, congratulations on being the biggest fucktard on this websight with the rocketship statement. Obviousley, bikes don't always win, because there are funny cars out there faster than any motorcylce you can think of (and yes, a funny car is just as much a car as the motorcycle posted). As far as door slammers, the fastest one I can think of off the top of my head is Pat musi with a [email protected] mph with his door slammer. Traction also matters. You truelly have to be a moron to think that power to weight is the only thing that matters. That bike is the first bike in the 5's....hmmm....if that is THE fastest bike out there right now, full race, and it JUST started to get in the 5's....thats kinda sad. Most full blown NHRA bikes are in the 6's....for christ sake, I know people with STREET cars in the 6's (I can back this up if it so pleases you). Face it, bikes are slower.
> 
> ...


the reason that bikes are not as far in the drag racing as the cars is because the lack of riders any jack ass can get in a car hold down the gas and have a 5 point harrness and all the safety gear in the world when your on 2 wheels and only a leather suit and helmet your taking a lot more risk hands down you need bigger balls to be a fast bike rider not many people i know would jump on a 6 sec bike but i know many that would love to drive a 6 sec car. thats all im saying theres always some one faster and better so what is faster a bike or car or truck who cares you need to give credit to the people that choose to ride the 2 wheel machines and do there best to compete with the millions that drive cars i think in the next 10 years cycles will be close to cars just need to find a way to keep the power to the ground *its been a fun debate though*


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> I cant wait to get some updated picks of my evo as it has changed plenty since my last photo shoot. Its going for suspension work tommorow, and back for tunning at vishnu in early january... i do love this older picture though.
> [snapback]789927[/snapback]​


Awsome car, how many bhp has he got now?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

hays98 said:


> the reason that bikes are not as far in the drag racing as the cars is because the lack of riders any jack ass can get in a car hold down the gas and have a 5 point harrness and all the safety gear in the world when your on 2 wheels and only a leather suit and helmet your taking a lot more risk hands down you need bigger balls to be a fast bike rider not many people i know would jump on a 6 sec bike but i know many that would love to drive a 6 sec car. thats all im saying theres always some one faster and better so what is faster a bike or car or truck who cares you need to give credit to the people that choose to ride the 2 wheel machines and do there best to compete with the millions that drive cars i think in the next 10 years cycles will be close to cars just need to find a way to keep the power to the ground *its been a fun debate though*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allright, well, you let me know when they catch up.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

This is what i'm crusin' around with.

It can go further into the mountain range than any Jeep.
It can go deeper into the jungle than any Landrover
It can tread more water than any Ford Explorer.
It can withstand the freezing tundras or the burning sands better than a Highlander.

Its the 2004 Marine-Issued ICB Type-R (the R stands for Rugged)


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

damn dude...sexy ride...how do u pick up the chix tho


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

[quote name='Sheppard' date='Dec 12 2004, 04:54 AM']
both my parents have such nice cars...
my dad drives a Porsche Cayenne
my mom drives a Mercedez-Benz CLK

and i still ride my bike everywhere....being 18 aint that bad
[snapback]793145[/snapback]​[/quote

What kind of bike? 10 speed?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Seriousley you guys, QUIT BEING MORONS! Hays, you need to realize, when you are starting to get faster, the amount of horsepower you have will increase exponentially to get the time you desire.
> 
> Peacock, congratulations on being the biggest fucktard on this websight with the rocketship statement. Obviousley, bikes don't always win, because there are funny cars out there faster than any motorcylce you can think of (and yes, a funny car is just as much a car as the motorcycle posted). As far as door slammers, the fastest one I can think of off the top of my head is Pat musi with a [email protected] mph with his door slammer. Traction also matters. You truelly have to be a moron to think that power to weight is the only thing that matters. That bike is the first bike in the 5's....hmmm....if that is THE fastest bike out there right now, full race, and it JUST started to get in the 5's....thats kinda sad. Most full blown NHRA bikes are in the 6's....for christ sake, I know people with STREET cars in the 6's (I can back this up if it so pleases you). Face it, bikes are slower.
> 
> ...


you better take a screan shot.. this is the first and last time peacock gets owned.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

it was me who made the first rocket comparison

Back on topic... Just got dropped and and received a last alignment... but im still waiting on my vortex fins for the roof.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

great car.. very nice.. although its not my style.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I had definately had some cars your style at the house today.. My buddy brought over his new SL55 AMG..had it right next to the 740I


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> you better take a screan shot.. this is the first and last time peacock gets owned.
> [snapback]794651[/snapback]​


My respect for you just grew. Very few people will admit when they are wrong.

Poseidon, you'r car is starting to grow on me....although "roof fins" don't sound like they will tickle my fancy.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

haha.. i still thought it was funny. The roof fins are the same you will find on all the evo race cars and the evo mr. Air comes off the back of the roof and creates vortexes which when combined with the spoiler add 30% more down force at 80mph. wind tunnel test and approved.









The only other part of the outside of the car that I really need to change are the rotors and the headlights. Those clear sidemarkers need to be converted to amber.. and i need to have the headlights blacked out like the jdm models which look way better
What do you think of these headlights on there?








with amber side markers oh yeah.. and drilled/slotted gold rotors.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I like the whole red black theme, so the lights would go well. As for gold rotors....meh, if they perform better, then ya, otherwise, it wouldn't go with your car at all.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

well the rims are bronze.. they arent like bright gold, they are just subtle gold tint that also has some green to it so it should look similiar to the bronze from most angles.. it would definately go better then the silver rotors. They would be slotted and cross drilled on rotora blanks.. so yes they would be a performance upgrade.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> They would be slotted and cross drilled on rotora blanks
> [snapback]794729[/snapback]​


Try to go with another brand if you can. I have Rotora's now and I had to have em turned after only 3 months. I drive hard and do alot of canyon runs, but there's no way I should have to turn high performance rotors after only 3 months. Check out Stoptech or DBA Kangaroo Paw's. All my friends that autox stick with those two brands, and none of them have ever had to turn thier rotors.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Why would you want black headlights, isnt the purpose of headlights, to SHINE. Unless its a showcar only?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> My respect for you just grew. Very few people will admit when they are wrong.
> 
> Poseidon, you'r car is starting to grow on me....although "roof fins" don't sound like they will tickle my fancy.
> [snapback]794688[/snapback]​


yes indeed.. it takes a confident man to admit hes wrong.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> yes indeed.. it takes a confident man to admit hes wrong.
> [snapback]795179[/snapback]​


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

where can i find some vid,sof bike,s and fast cars????????

i really loved the other vid,s like king of the streets


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

No comments on my Civic?? Damn.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

damn i wanna new car. my mazda 626 is such a slant wagon. freaken hate it.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

heres the beast....


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

on the rotoras... yes i have heard of warping issues. I need to check exactly what blanks these are, but there is one guy down in socal that is producing custom specified rotors to your specification on these blanks at a fractional cost.. how does $400 sound for slotted and cross drilled gold rotors!. At that price i really dont car if I warp them

On the topic of black headlights housings.. before this really wouldnt have been possible to have the inside black since the headlight needed the chrom type relection to radiate more light. This isnt neccesary if your using HIDs like on the evo or most mordern cars.. just look at the picture of the beamer i posted.. that has black headlight housings. Same thing with the new viper. Housings that are that obnoxious chrome color are just lame. they just dont flow.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

that volvo is dope. -is that in california?








any one on my ride?


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> that volvo is dope. -is that in california?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be sunny denver, Colorado....


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's my daily car: 93 MR2 Turbo


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

My weekend car: 97 Viper GTS


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

HEres my car, Its ugly I know








81 Toyota Tercel


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

master of puppets: you luck bastard- mr2 as a dd (except i'm not a fan of the wing) and a viper as your toy









is the mr2 turbo and any mods on the viper? Also, do my eyes deceive me or do i see a widebody kit on the mr2?


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

2003 Dodge Ram 1500 Hemi


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

...


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

remyo said:


> where can i find some vid,sof bike,s and fast cars????????
> 
> i really loved the other vid,s like king of the streets
> 
> ...


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

...


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

...


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

master_of_puppets said:


> Here's my daily car: 93 MR2 Turbo
> [snapback]796495[/snapback]​


Cool Mr2, I have one to, only not a turbo.
Only I find the bodykit a bit strange, a little wide( if you knw what ì mean).
But awsome car.

And the Viper.......


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

What does a new average Viper costs in the U.S.A?

In Holland he`s about 240,250 thousand euri.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

janus said:


> What does a new average Viper costs in the U.S.A?
> 
> In Holland he`s about 240,250 thousand euri.
> 
> ...


Brand new around $80,000.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

That`s why we all drive these small cars.









For 80.000 you don`t even buy the cheapest BMW X5, for example.


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

Lyle said:


> Here's my project 71 camaro rs/ss
> 
> Ready for paint..almost
> 
> ...


Now i of all people on this site am all for muscle cars, but could you please explain to me where you are getting this 500 Hp number? just let me know whats inside the motor and what trans, rear.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Xenon said:


> No comments on my Civic?? Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry bud









Me and Jewelz have the same Civic!


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

1979 honda baby


----------

